# Too fat for riding?



## XScarletZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi guys, I’m out of my element here as I’m usually in the cat section. Anyway, ever since I was a little I’ve always wanted riding lessons but was never able to get them due to my overprotective parents. However just recently, my parents decided to let my finally get riding lessons as in the Summer, we will start visiting our extended family who have horses. I was over the moon and couldn’t wait to start. We are very limited on how far a stable can be but we were very lucky to find a stable around 2 minutes away from us. Anyhow, I was looking through their website and found out that they have a weight limit of 76kg! I always was fat but ever since I was put on some meds, I got even fatter all the way up to 100kg. At that point, I decided enough was enough and managed to lose weight down to 85kg. I’m gutted that I won’t be able to ride even with a lot of weight loss progress. It’s pretty much impossible for me to lose 10kg in a week (when the lessons start). I’ve been waiting for this moment for all my life and I’m just super gutted. Any ideas on what I can do? Shall I just give up for now until I lose enough weight, there’s no way I can get lessons when we’re abroad because none of my family is experienced enough to teach and we would be quite far as we’d be in the countryside . My little sister will be taking lessons too so that means I’ll be missing out on lessons, on riding and on any activities/hacks during the Summer.


----------



## XScarletZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Additional worry: most of the horses in the stable near us look quite big and hefty and yet the weight limit is set below what I weigh. My family abroad have mostly Thoroughbreds which I know are usually more sleek and petite, I would want the best for the horses so does that mean I won’t be able to ride abroad even if it’s a led hack?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think some of these weight limits at riding schools are taking things a bit far. Surely it would be worth the riding schools to keep a few weight carriers. After all not many men are as light as 76kg and many women are heavier too so it cuts right down on who can ride. 76kg is not quite 12 stone and even a light weight TB can take that weight. A good cob can easily carry 16 stone. I had a 17 stone female friend who rode a 14hh highland without any problems. It is harder with beginners as they are usually a dead weight but even so your weight is not ridiculous. If you are visiting your family and they have horses that can take your weight then why not wait till then and see if you enjoy it. Or look for a riding school with at least a 12 stone limit as then you would be ok.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It's possible that the Stables you found have a weight limit because they have ponies or smaller/finer horses.

I don't do too well with kilos, but I'm assuming you weigh around 13 stone?

That wouldn't be too much weight at all for the right type of horse.

Can you not find another Stable, even if it's further away?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

XScarletZ said:


> Additional worry: most of the horses in the stable near us look quite big and hefty and yet the weight limit is set below what I weigh. My family abroad have mostly Thoroughbreds which I know are usually more sleek and petite, I would want the best for the horses so does that mean I won't be able to ride abroad even if it's a led hack?


I have a Thoroughbred and he would carry your weight with no problem.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Rafa said:


> It's possible that the Stables you found have a weight limit because they have ponies or smaller/finer horses.
> 
> I don't do too well with kilos, but I'm assuming you weigh around 13 stone?
> 
> ...


I converted it, just under 12 stone so not heavy really. When I had an ex flat racer I limited her to 12 stone but my second one had a bit more bone and was 16.1 so she was up to a lot more - which was just as well as my husband weight much more by then!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Just look for another stable to ride from.

I’ve known lots of men who rode; really don’t think any of them can have been less than 12/13 stone. Actually, several women too.

Don’t let this put you off your dream, there’s plenty of good weight carriers out there.


----------



## XScarletZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Linda Weasel said:


> Just look for another stable to ride from.
> 
> I've known lots of men who rode; really don't think any of them can have been less than 12/13 stone. Actually, several women too.
> 
> Don't let this put you off your dream, there's plenty of good weight carriers out there.


The only other stable is a good 45 minutes away and my mum can't manage that. I think I'll just have to continue losing weight and hopefully one day in the future, I'll be able to ride. I definitely won't give up on my dream but I am slightly gutted.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Could you see whether you could go along and groom the horses / help out? That way you could get a horsey fix and learn some stable management while you are losing weight?


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

It would be worth going and having a chat with the stables. It is trickier for beginners with weight than experienced riders as beginners tend to be a bit more of a "lump" in the saddle than experienced riders who know how to balance their weight. You're only just over their limit, they may have a weight carrier over there who can still work for you. A good cob would have no problems! I think they say a beginner would ride with 10% more of their body weight than an experienced rider or something like that?

It only tends to be the very fine, very young or elderly or small horses and ponies that need to carry less than 11-12 stone. 11-12 stone is NOT huge so don't feel too bad! I'm 11 stone and wary of my weight for the horse (cobby sport horse) I ride as he's getting on now and has had sore back issues, but we never normally ride for longer than 30-40 minutes (because then MY back goes) and only once a week and never much more than a plod about. His owner and her children who ride him are far smaller than me.


----------

